# still life at a civil war re inactment



## mysteryscribe (Feb 3, 2006)

somebody stop me from posting these please.  This was shot with a retro camera refitted  polaroid 127 wallensak lens from a roll film 110  grafted onto a polaroid 250 pack film camera.  Shot black and white  then tinted in a tint program..


----------

